# shelf life: pouches vs cans



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

I am trying to determine what to order in the way of dehydrated and freeze dried foods for myself and my husband. It seems that once a can is opened it's storage life is drastically reduced so I was considering getting mostly pouches in order to have a variety in stored food but how long is the storage/shelf life of a pouch compared to a can? The other option would be to get cans and break it down and re-package, a tedious job not looked forward to.

OldYankee
who finds some of this a lot of work!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are multiple companies that sell 25 year shelf life dehydrated food. I do not think if your dipping in and resealing, cans or pouches have a large advantage . Perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> There are multiple companies that sell 25 year shelf life dehydrated food. I do not think if your dipping in and resealing, cans or pouches have a large advantage . Perhaps I am wrong.


If we get #10 cans they hold a larger number of servings and would need resealing/repackaging whereas the pouches have an average of 2.5 servings which works out well as a meal for the two of us. But, if pouches have a significantly lower shelf life than the #10 cans then it may be worth the hassle of repackaging the cans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diversification Ms OldYankee, Diversification.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Take a look here:

What is a #10 Can? | The ReadyBlog

Also, . . . remember that when the stuff hits the fan, . . . a lot of the things we do today may get changed, . . . and for me, the "menu" may be one of the first to go out the window.

To have *something* to eat is going to be a lot more important than *what it is*, . . .

I can see me opening a #10 can of sweet potatoes, . . . and eating sweet potatoes until I spoon out the last of the juice in the bottom of the can, . . . however many meals that takes.

I might open a can of green beans up then, . . . maybe some chili the next time.

There is only me and my wife, . . . so it shouldn't be much of a problem.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

OldYankee said:


> If we get #10 cans they hold a larger number of servings and would need resealing/repackaging whereas the pouches have an average of 2.5 servings which works out well as a meal for the two of us. But, if pouches have a significantly lower shelf life than the #10 cans then it may be worth the hassle of repackaging the cans.


Once you open the can wouldn't that be what you eat until it's gone? Reducing the needed shelf life to like a week? Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if it is freeze dried or dehydrated I don't think it will matter much how often you open it as long as it can be semi resealed also humidity will have a factor on any food you need to add water to.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Diversification Ms OldYankee, Diversification.


^^ This ^^

but, since I'm here, if you're looking for professionally prepared 25+ year food storage, we have a sale going on:

Emergency Food 

Complete Sale

( ^ Links ^ )


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

It all depends on what's inside! Freeze dried foods pouches normally 3-8 years and #10 cans 10-30 years.


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Diversification Ms OldYankee, Diversification.


diversification is very much part of the plans Slippy


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> It all depends on what's inside! Freeze dried foods pouches normally 3-8 years and #10 cans 10-30 years.


Thank you Tennessee ... figuring out our LTS needs is a major project as medical issues (especially if SHTF and no meds) have a considerable effect. It would be nice if the pouches had more of this info up front before ordering!

OldYankee


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

You cant go wrong with getting 5 gal buckets, mylar bags, oxygen absorbers and filling them up with rice, beans(literally dozens of options here), flour, oars, groats, lentils, whole grains - the list goes on. Add a water filter and a few spare parts for it and your well on your way to tastey wholesome healthy economical long lasting preps. Then canned goods.


----------

